# Wild Ride!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Check this out!

http://www.wimp.com/highestwaterfall/


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I bet his insurance company would love to see that one !!!


----------



## mcfishmike (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess trolling speed is not a issue!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not me!!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

dont try that at home kids


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if he ever found the other half of his paddle? If somebody does this on an SOT that would really be something!


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone notice the amount of money he lost on that little excursion???? Watch it again as he is launching.......the paddle he busted was an AT carbon fiber FistStix!!! The 1:59 mark of the video!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Don't even need to worry about breaking your paddle for this..


----------

